# How much does OFA cost?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Out of pure curiosity how much does it cost to get a german shepherd's hips certified by OFA?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OFA has their fees but the greater expense is actually in the xrays themselves for most people. Most vets require that the dogs be put under to get the x-rays. 

So were you looking for OFA's fees or total cost? 

OFA Fees 

Vets can charge anywhere from $30-$100 for the actual x-rays, more for elbows (additional pictures) and more yet if the dog has to be sedated.....


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

oh i looked at your link and it says 35 dollars. thats kinda cheap. but don't you have to go to the actual OFA in chicago? i though t i heard it was in chicago.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

No, you do the x-rays at your vet and they send them to the OFA. The OFA fees aren't expensive but the cost of the vet isn't cheap. I paid $285 for hips and elbows (including OFA fee) and most other vets quoted me $400+


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had an estimate for around $1200 for hips, elbows, thyroid, cardiac, and Von Wilbrand's disease on three bitches. I forgot about microchipping. They handed me a bill for over $1600 or 1800 and I like to have a stroke. 

I was with a friend and she had done one dog. The place was closing. 

I started negotiating anyway. Some of the stuff, they changed, some they called the doctor for, and he changed it. Well, anyway we whittled the bill down to just over 1300. My friend was proud of me. Still, it wasn't cheap. 

Then they sent me everything BUT Tori's cardiac -- that took forever. And they got my name wrong, Errrgh. Whatever. 

Really though if you are putting you pup under for hips, checking the elbows too makes sense. You can always do blood tests later.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok thanks!!! Yeah we want to maybe xray our dog for hips and elbows(when she is 2). I don't know to much about it, but that cleared some stuff up for me!! Thanks again


----------

